# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé Máy Bay Giá Rẻ Du Ngoạn MalaysiaVé Máy Bay Giá Rẻ Du Ngoạn Malaysia

## lacviet27

*Vé Máy Bay Giá Rẻ Du Ngoạn Malaysia*_
Nếu đã ngán ngẫm với các hành trình Bangkok, Kuala lumpur thì bạn hãy thử đến với những bãi biển Langkawi xem sao. Langkawi được biết đến như một viên ngọc của Malaysia gồm 99 hòn đảo nhỏ với nhiều loại động vật quý hiếm. Nơi đây có sân bay đủ lớn cho các máy bay cỡ vừa cất hạ cánh và đặc biệt mọi thứ mua ở đây điều được miễn thuế.
Ngoài ra đảo Langkawi còn có tên gọi khác là đảo Đại bàng. Cách thủ đô Kuala Lumpur chừng 30km, hòn đảo này không chỉ thu hút khách du lịch bằng những bãi biển đẹp, các khu resort sang trọng mà còn là một thiên đường miễn thuế.
Tên gọi Langkawi là kết hợp của hai từ “ Lang” và “ Kawi” có nghĩa là Đại bàng. Trong quá khứ, quần đảo này là nơi cư ngụ của vô số những con chim đại bàng và chúng vẫn tồn tại đến ngày nay.
Cũng chính vì điều này đã khiến đảo Langkawi trở thành điểm ưa thích của khách du lịch mỗi khi mua vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia. Hình ảnh chim đại bàng đã trở thành biểu tượng cho đảo Langkawi nên khi vừa tới đây du khách sẽ bắt gặp ngay một bức tượng đại bàng khổng lồ ngay khi vừa đặt chân lên “ hòn ngọc quý” này.


Công viên biển Pulau Payar cách Langkawi 20km về phía nam là nơi lý tưởng để lặn và tham gia các hoạt động dưới nước khác. Bên cạnh đó, du khách cũng có thể thưởng thức những cánh đồng lúa với những chú trâu nhởn nhơ gặm cỏ vẽ lên một bứa tranh quê thanh bình. Ngoài ra đảo Langkwi còn có những hang đá vôi lộ thiên giữa một khu rừng nhiệt đới xanh ngắt. Du khách có thể khám phá khu rừng nhiệt đới hay làm một chuyến du hành có một không hai: xuyên rừng, bơi lội thỏa thích trong những hồ nước ngọt trên núi có hệ thống cáp trep, du khách sẽ có dịp ngắm nhìn các hòn đảo và cả nước làng giếng Thái Lan.
Hãy chuẩn bị ngay một chuyến du lịch đến với đảo Langkawi. Hiện nay hành trình bay từ Kuala Lumpur đến với đảo Langkawichỉ với 4USD, đặt vé từ ngày 25/12/2013 – 5/1/2014, thời gian bay từ 6/1 - 30/4/2014,nhanh tay đặt vé để nhận được mức giá ưu đãi của hãng Air Asia. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ về:

CÔNG TY TNHH MTV DỊCH VỤ DU LỊCH LẠC VIỆT
Địa chỉ : 35 Ông Ích Khiêm, Phường 10, Quận 11, TPHCM
Điện thoại : 08 3963 2126 – 3963 2128 – 3963 2129
Di động : 0121 575 3929
Yahoo : hoatuyethong_01 - hoatuyethong_05
Email : agentlacviet@gmail.com
Website : http://vemaybaydisingaporegiare.com
Website: http://phongvelacviet.com 
Website: http://tigerair.com.co


_

----------

